# Quel bracelet apple watch noir pour l'été



## leo3620 (10 Avril 2017)

Bonjour tout est dit dans le titre j'ai une apple watch noir avec le bracelet sport noir et un bracelet type milanais noir ( un faux ^^merci amazon), donc je cherche quel types de bracelets j pourrais mettre l'été parce que le noir c'est pas super esthétique l'été je trouve.
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Merci


----------



## dragao13 (10 Avril 2017)

Moi, je fais toujours gaffe qu' il y ait un dégradé progressif entre mes dents affectées par le café/clope, mes yeux jaunis par la gnole et mon bronzage ! ^^


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2017)

J'ai opté pour le bracelet Nike avec ses trous qui donne l'impression de respiration


----------



## cab77 (11 Avril 2017)

Un bracelet tissu noir Apple. Il n'y a pas mieux l'été pour ne pas transpirer.


----------



## fousfous (11 Avril 2017)

cab77 a dit:


> Un bracelet tissu noir Apple. Il n'y a pas mieux l'été pour ne pas transpirer.


Le milanais est pas mal aussi pour la respiration


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2017)

leo3620 a dit:


> un bracelet type milanais noir ( un faux ^^merci amazon)


Ben non, tous les produits originaux Apple ne peuvent s'acheter que dans un Apple Store ou sur le site internet officiel. Ailleurs, ce sera systématiquement de la contrefaçon. Et Amazon n'y est pour rien, il venait d'où ton bracelet, le nom du revendeur mentionné sur le site d'Amazon est ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, tous les produits originaux Apple ne peuvent s'acheter que dans un Apple Store ou sur le site internet officiel. Ailleurs, ce sera systématiquement de la contrefaçon. Et Amazon n'y est pour rien, il venait d'où ton bracelet, le nom du revendeur mentionné sur le site d'Amazon est ?


Justement, il a dit clairement que c'était un faux et non un bracelet Apple.

Et comme il le souligne, il l'a acheté sur Amazon et remercie donc le site de fournir des copies à bas-coût.


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2017)

Ce n'est pas comme ça que je l'ai interprété.


----------

